# Aggressive Neutured rabbit?



## LittleJaws (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm in the process of adopting a rabbit, but he is said to be very aggressive with other rabbits(m/f), even though he's neutered? I know they like to be in groups, but would he be happier on his own. I'm not sure what action to take with him ): he would be my first buns as well. Should I just see how aggressive he is myself with other bunnies?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Some rabbits like to be in groups and some are happier alone. It depends on personality. If he doesn't like to be with other rabbits, don't force it on him.


----------



## sophiestarfish (Feb 19, 2014)

I had a rabbit who lived on her own for a while and lived till she was 8 years old. Some rabbits just like being alone and of he's aggressive he is most likely independent and wont like others being near him.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jun 4, 2013)

Great! I wasn't sure if he would depressed by himself, but it sounds like he's an independent man. I'll be meeting him next week Thanks!​


----------



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

My oldest female rabbit is very social and lves to explore. She grew sad after a while so I ended up adopting her sister ( a few years younger but same parents.) thinking that they would play and be happy. Well, it seems that the youngest is more of a loner so theyre seperate because Pipkin(youngest) kept attacking Jeszamine (the oldest) and was pulling her hair out. Im actually getting rid of Pipkin. My sisters friend is taking her C:


----------



## LittleJaws (Jun 4, 2013)

Exactly the same situation this boy is in. He was bought to be a companion, and ended up wanting none of it lol I'm glad Pipkin already has a new home!


----------



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

I am too! My father suggested putting her on CL but that kind of made my heart lurch. I love Pip, I really do. But I have more of a connection with my Jeszagirl than I do Pipkin. Jesz is more affectionate and jumps at her door when she sees me to be held and loved, or fed banana chips. Pipkin on the other hand is kind of skittish, and agressive to other rabbits. She is the friendliest thing with people, though I wouldnt touch he mouth like I do my Jeszamine, but shes friendly.

Jeszamine I also practically had since the day she was born. I would go over to my neighbors and check on her and her parents every day, and hold her whenever I had the chance. As soon as I could get her home, I did. She was an outdoor rabbit for a while, and almost died from getting sick, but shes a house rabbit now and other than being overweight and unable to clean her lady bits (shes on a diet!), shes perfectly healthy. I wash her butt for her because I was irresponsible and fed her just pellets for a while because I ran out of timothy hay. I regret it now because shes fat, but shes happy and getting slim again C:


----------



## JapaneseDolly (Nov 14, 2013)

Probably the reason he's supposedly aggressive, they're not bonding him properly. You cannot just put two rabbits together and expect them to get along, it takes time and patience and neutral meeting ground. I had two rabbits, sisters they began fighting once their hormones came in, had them spayed and I did bonding in my bedroom where no rabbit had been before, putting them in a small playpen gradually getting bigger. Once I lost one of the sisters, I quickly tried to get another friend for my remaining rabbit however they literally tear chunks out of each other because it's obvious they don't like each other so we're meeting with a rescue to find a friend. It's very rare for a rabbit not to like other rabbits just people are going about it wrong


----------



## LittleJaws (Jun 4, 2013)

Unfortunately, the family decided to put him to sleep. They texted me saying he was getting aggressive with their children. I offered to take him that very day, multiple times, but after so many excuses they stopped replying or answering my calls. They sent me a message saying they had him PTS yesterday morning. I was and still am extremely mad for what they did, I didn't reply.. but my heart hurts so bad for the bunny I didn't even know.

I have been in contact with a lady who owns a rabbitry in my town for a few months now, she's willing to take me on as a pupil for showing, I know I will have a better experience with her. But if any buns come through my local HS, I will have to look at them for sure.


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Sad to hear this. What a shame that they ignored you.

Are there any rabbit rescues in your area? They are always looking for volunteers and you'd be sure to learn a ton from them. Plus, you'd get to see and know their rabbits and then can choose the perfect one for you!

The world of showing rabbits and the world of rescue rabbits are entirely different. 

As for the other rabbit that they put down, it is true that some fixed rabbits can be very difficult to bond. I've had a bit of experience with different levels of difficulty in bonding rabbits. There was once a male rabbit at a rescue (fixed as they usually all are) and it wanted to eat my girl alive! They ended up deciding after numerous attempts with other rabbits, that he would have to remain single. It is rare, but it does happen.

Another girl I had was extremely picky about who she would accept. We attempted 2 males before she finally would bond with a third.


----------

